# 3 cockatiels



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

i have 3 cockatiels and my breeding pair had a baby last year and i am confused coz they have had 2 more clutches since then and the baby,mum and the dad r in the same box sitting on the eggs. Is that normal or is that just not normal to happen?
please tell me i am confused


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

What sex is the baby?
You really shouldn't have them all in the same cage with a nest box set up. There should only be one couple, or two birds in a cage with a nest box at one time. You may have co-parenting going on.
If the baby is male, he may have fertilized some of the eggs.
and if female, she may have HAD some of the eggs.
You really need to pull the baby out of there. The couple should still sit on eggs and feed hatchlings.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

well i don't know what the baby is and we are getting 2 aviaries soon and putting one pair in one and the other pair in the other(i got another 2 cockatiels a few weeks ago and i have been qorinteening them) and how long does it take for 2 cockatiels to get usto each other?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It depends on the 'tiels. Some of them hit it off right away. Other pairs may take a year or more to like each other. Some never do. Just like us they have thier oppinions. Generally however 'tiels are peaceful birds and even if they squabble they are not likely to hurt each other.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a breeding pair who had more eggs, Before the 1st clutch of babies were weaned 

and one of their babies always sat on the eggs right along with mom and dad

and the parents didn't care, they let her. she was around a month old but wasn't weaned yet.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

okay thanks peolpes that is helping


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When Buster and Shodu had their second clutch, the oldest chick from the first clutch didn't do any egg-sitting but he did help feed the babies until they fledged.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you got your new avairy yet??


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

no not yet we might not be getting it now


----------

